# What do do about pooping???



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I trained Lizzie to use the potty bells at the front door and all was going really really well. She would ring and not have accidents. Then she decided that she would not ring the bells, but look at me or jump up on my leg. Occasional accidents if the rest of the family did not read her message. Earlier this summer she got sick and was having major diarrhea and was great about going to the front door and ringing the bells in the middle of the night. A few times I did not hear them and she went. But she was sick and I understand. We went to Disney a few weeks ago and the week before we left she had a few accidents. I was going to take her to a dog sitter I found, but the opportunity came up to have two neighborhood sisters stay here (19 and 27). The 27 year old did bring her dog (11 year old cockapoo). They said Lizzie did well, but she would poop in the house. They said they took her out a lot, too. They texted us and wondered what they were doing wrong. I felt so bad and they did not want our house to smell when we got home. We have now been home almost 2 weeks and we have had 3 accidents. Last Sunday I was busy with peaches and DD2 yells "your dog smells like poop!" Well, she pooped at the top of the stairs to the lower level. The other day I took her out with me to water plants and she will not follow me around. She sat on the walkway with the cat. I let her in the house and when I came in she had gone by the back door. Then this am she jumps off the bed and just as I get to the front door she is pooping. Sometimes I think she is a nervous dog and cannot hold it. Any suggestions on what I can do? Oh, this happens when I am home. I never come home to accidents.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My "perfect" child Rosie pooped twice yesterday in the house. I don't know why. The first time I told her bad dog and cleaned it up. The next time I picked up dog and toilet paper. Then we went to pick up the poop. All the time I was saying "poop outside". Then I took her and the poop outside. This morning she got me back, she pooped outside just where I would step as I went out the back door. But it was outside. lol Dogs just have accidents occasionally.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

This happened to us, and we ultimately decided Baxter had got his signals messed up--probably in our case because we had started trusting him to take himself out on his own. SOunds like with you it may have been the stomach bug or the vacation. We started completely over, taking him out regularly and keeping him with us or in his crate at all times otherwise. In a couple of days, he was back on track. It just seemed like he forgot what the rules were and thought there was a new one!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

First thing would be a vet check.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is your pup? Dexter was reliable (potty trained by 6 months), Jack on the other hand was totally reliable by 18 months. 

Both boys are bell ringers, but sometimes if you are in the same room, they will give you the look. At night, they let me know by wiggling around too much while in the bed.

With you being gone, sitters present, another dog = STRESS for your Hav. Keep up the good work. One day it will click in your Hav's head that outside is for pottying.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie is 17 months old. I figured that the sitters were not able to read her signals well. Sometimes she gives me that look or jumps up on me and I think "oh, you are so cute!" Hopefully, it will click.

Love your tag line about the RLH skills-right now the cat is engaging Lizzie in a game of it!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree a vet check would be in order, but also, perhaps it's time for you to give Lizzy a refresher course --

Food --> Crate  or expen for 1 hour --> outside in poop area with instructions to poop / potty here --> If Lizzy does what's expected then reward and allow a bit of freedom if Lizzy doesn't do what's expected then back to the crate / expen for another 30 min. then try agin till you have success. 

Both Snicks and Snoops have had an accident on occassion - -usually when they are in strange situations (other peoples houses etc...). It never hurts to provice positive reenforcement.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I would double check and make sure that all odor has been removed from where she has pottied before.I always used Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't think this is an issue for the vet. There are some good ideas here, though. I will get the carpets cleaned and go back to taking her out on a schedule. She no longer has a crate. I think she knew we were planning something and did get stressed and probably learned a new behavior while we were gone. I also think that the girl she slept with went to bed a lot later than us because I have been having a hard time getting her to go to sleep since we got home, too. Little stinker!! We are going away again in November and she will stay with the dog sitter. She specializes in small "needy" dogs. Hopefully, Lizzie will not fall into a bad pattern there!


----------

